# This stuff makes me crazy...



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I stumbled upon this website on how to make soap at home. The recipe they give is totally wrong! They say 24 oz coconut oil, 38 oz veg oil, and 24 oz olive oil, with 32 oz of water and only 2 oz of lye!!! Running that recipe through soapcalc, it should be more like 12.2 oz of lye. 

I don't see anywhere to comment or leave feedback. I just wish people who wrote these articles would double check their amounts instead of giving the wrong information to lots and lots of people! :hair


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Good point.

Here is the feed back page to the author of that article.
http://www.squidoo.com/lensmasters/bettyjane87
(it was not that easy to find/figure out)


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Feather. I don't have a squidoo account, and I don't want to use my FB. Hopefully someone else can let her know. Maybe it's just a typo.


----------

